# Precious Metal Spot Hikes But Buying Premiums Down



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Careful..... during the Shemitah ending period around mid September, silver was regularly bouncing in the $14.40 - $14.70 range. Today it is at $16.40 per ounce, however I am noticing it can be bought for real close to the same price today. The premium over spot has dropped significantly, as stock kas been replenished. In September all of the major suppliers, including the gov mint had silver dollars on backorder for a few weeks, as the mint had let stock availability lag. Just FYI.

https://comparesilverprices.com/

https://comparegoldprices.com/


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes. Premium over spot is driven by availability. As inventories rise, premiums should fall. Price and delivery is being manipulated by paper-driven speculation.


----------

